# Martinsburg, WV - Isis YWF Prefers Women



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable White German Shepherd: Isis: Petfinder










*More About Isis*

Isis is a beautiful dog! She prefers women to men. She must have been mistreated by a man sometime in her past as she is afraid of most men. She is only a year old and needs a female owner who will be kind to her! She has had a lot of her shots already. Seniors get an additional adoption discount! Please call 304-267-8389. 









Isis is house trained and spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Berkeley County Humane Society
Martinsburg, WV
304.267.8389


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Echo?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

bump! can transport this gal if rescue can pull!


----------

